# Jorgall idea, any good?



## Boomer (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Ive been out of work for a week or so and very bored so ive done some concept ideas
for some 40k xenos, this is the best one so far. What do people think? 
It's a Jorgall warrior as in the book The flight of the Eisenstein. In the book the Death Guard fight them at the start of the book. But there is no mention of what happens to them afterwards. This concept is a little beyond me to reproduce in model form but if anyone has any ideas on how it could be done then that would be great. 








- Boomer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Any idea on the scale of them?

Those legs could either be the Chaos Spawn spiky bitz, or the larger (Warrior/Genestealer) Scything Talons.

Bodies... Could possibly be some kind of troll, as they have the Pot bellies, just require some clean up for the legs etc. The arms again could be the said spiky bitz. The Claw could be made of some Plastic Bayonets/Combat Knives, and the weapon an Ork Shoota/Slugga, or perhaps a Necromunda Autogun/Heavy Stubber?

Looks interesting this do...


----------

